# HELP Wanna see if she is telling the truth. keylogger/gps tracking for non smartphon



## nuts (May 21, 2013)

It seems that that when I look into the pages for tracking I am not sure which ones are just ads from people trying to sell their services. I have had my world destroyed and am now trying to be in reconciliation. I am a single mom and cant afford much but does anyone have a good cheap or free keylogger I can put on my pc that will show facebook passwords and messages and email message and passwords? Also she does not have a smart phone but it does have internet access on it . I am wanting to put some kind of GPS tracker on the phone to see if she reallly is working overtime and also to be able to read texts since of course anytime I look they have been deleted already. I have heard there is a sim reader that can recover these things,. Do you know where I could find both the spy stuff for phone and pc for a very reasonable or free ? Im so tired of wondering.. my head and heart cant take it


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Are you married, or not? There could be additional legal implications if you're not, especially if the equipment and accounts aren't linked to you. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveAtDaisys (Jul 3, 2013)

You're a single mom...with a same-sex partner?

There are cheap VARs and USB adapters for your keyboard. I'm not sure on the phone since it isn't a smartphone, sorry.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

nuts said:


> I am a single mom and cant afford much but does anyone have a *good cheap or free keylogger* I can put on my pc that will show facebook passwords and messages and email message and passwords? Also she does not have a smart phone but it does have internet access on it . I am wanting to put some kind of GPS tracker on the phone to see if she reallly is working overtime and also to be able to read texts since of course anytime I look they have been deleted already. I have heard there is a sim reader that can recover these things,. Do you know where I could find both the *spy stuff for phone and pc for a very reasonable or free ?* Im so tired of wondering.. my head and heart cant take it



One thing that I've discovered is that good and cheap are mutually exclusive terms when dealing with stealth technology. You're going to need to invest "at least" a couple of hundred dollars if you want to use a keylogger, a gps tracker and a SIM card reader - that is reliable.

However, a $50 dollar VAR (voice activated recorder) velcroed under her car driver seat might be the first thing to look at.

If your relationship is at stake, it may well be worth the investment.


----------



## nuts (May 21, 2013)

The computer is my computer that she uses. Yes I am a single mom of a son with a sames sex partner that I have been with for about nine years. Our story is a complex one., She has stated that nothing is goin on but i dont believe it. I was hopin that there was a good cheap downloadabl keylogger that I could just put on MY laptop. She also drives my car to and from work so that is my property as well. I dont care about legal implications as I know that she would not persue for a FACT> Thanks all for your input,. I want to just be able to read messages on FB and make sure she is actually working all the overtime she states she is and with a gps tracker on her phone i could do that.


----------



## pollywog (May 30, 2013)

I use eblaster from spector soft. I think it was around $100 but I had a special offer of $69 that I got from some place, maybe because I used them before.


----------



## henson (Aug 30, 2012)

If you want to monitor a PC， you can google Micro keylogger. They sell real and safe keylogger product.


----------

